# Finally got my boat in the river. Skunked Again!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

August 8th. I finally got my first fishing trip with my boat on the river for this SEASON! The evening before I put my minnow trap in the creek for some Creek Chubs. I then came home to hook up my boat and get my back up bait out of the freezer. I picked up my grandson at 07:30, and then down to get the minnow trap. It was loaded as we expected.

We arrived at the ramp I noticed some current and an upriver breeze. I tried to net some shad, had not luck. We got the motor fired up and head to the Ohio side of the bridge marked fish. Got our lines in the river around 08:10, my grandson had a bite at 08:35 but missed it. We were not sure what type fish it was.

09:05 we moved to the Ky. side of the bridge fished for around 20 minutes no bites so we moved again. Back to the Ohio side and scouted up the pass the next bridge. We anchored up and fish there for another 20 minutes or so. Nothing there so back to the Ky. side of the river. Scouted some of the bank nothing showed up.

Motored down to the pier of the bridge, did spot fish. Put our lines out and my grandson got a bite on a live creek chub. He had it for a while then nothing. The chub was cut in two so it was a Garr bite. He put on another live chub and once again it got smacked by a Garr. At least it was a bite!

Then we move down a little was to my favorite spot for some action. We tried chubs seasoned chicken breast hot sausage for bait. Not even a tap!

So we headed to our first spot to see if we could get something there. The wind was getting stronger so had to put out the back anchor. When we were leaving one of the rods got hung up on a snag, we had to break the line.

Since the wind was so bad we decided to try going up the mouth of the Licking River to get out of the wind. When we got over there, we discovered it was muddy and a lot of drift. Went up to the first bridge, did not see anything on the fish finder except all kinds of trash in the water.

At 12:20 we just decide d to head back to ramp and call it a day. Seems the fishing gods still have a curse on me. I have not caught a catfish out of the since last July!
My grandson and I now have a motto “AT LEAST WE TRIED”. Not sure when our next trip will be but intend to fish down river by the grain terminals.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't feel pregnant, I am having another tough summer myself. 
Much as I enjoy being on the boat I am about ready to break out the big cooler, load it full of beer, and go drink on the bank all night soaking chicken liver and playing with the fire. That way I will catch something even if it is just a buzz. LOL


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I think you guys NEED to join US,,,,,, up Erie.

That way, you WILL catch something, even if it is that 'buzz'. 
A case,,, Bourbon, Rum & or GIN! LOL


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Doboy said:


> I think you guys NEED to join US,,,,,, up Erie.
> 
> That way, you WILL catch something, even if it is that 'buzz'.
> A case,,, Bourbon, Rum & or GIN! LOL



It will turn. Not sure what but something has been going on with the Mighty O. There are still nice fish being caught but not like they were a few years ago. 

Personally I think we have a Gar problem and I think it started when the WV DNR stocked the Shad. But it is likely a combo of things not the least of which has been a few years of yo yo-ing of water levels, last year just being completely ridiculous.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

“Personally I think we have a Gar problem and I think it started when the WV DNR stocked the Shad. But it is likely a combo of things not the least of which has been a few years of yo yo-ing of water levels”

What kind of shad did WV DNR stock?


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

G3guy said:


> “Personally I think we have a Gar problem and I think it started when the WV DNR stocked the Shad. But it is likely a combo of things not the least of which has been a few years of yo yo-ing of water levels”
> 
> What kind of shad did WV DNR stock?


I think it was Gizzards, but don't quote me on that it was a while back. There was a summer when you could near walk across the Guyandotte up to Barboursville and likely beyond on the darn things. And that was about the time that Gar numbers seemed to begin increasing. 

I am no fisheries biologist, it just appears to me that is when the problems started.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Havent noticed many shad up here in the np of wv, but have noticed more gar and softshell turtles. Some years the river just seems dead.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Flatty01 said:


> Havent noticed many shad up here in the np of wv, but have noticed more gar and softshell turtles. Some years the river just seems dead.


The visible Shad population seems down here in the Greenup pool. But I do think it was high enough for a while for the Gar to explode. And perhaps that is all tied together, Shad down, Gar up and needing new food. No doubt they are not eating 10lb Cats but the younger and smaller fish of all species are on the menu. 
And there Gar in the Mighty O that rival good sized Musky, they are eating something, likely not pizza. lol


----------

